# '08 Altima airbag light keeps coming on even after reset



## tryspider (Feb 10, 2014)

Ok, here's one. Recently bought a nice, clean '08 Altima 3.5L with around 89K miles on it. No crash history. Well kept vehicle. On the test drive, I noticed the driver side airbag light flashed constantly. The salesman, of course, poo pooed it saying they would fix that, no problem. Well, we live about 50 miles from the dealership, but my wife took it back over to get it fixed the next week. They tooled around with it, reset it, and sent my wife on her way. About 3 days later it came back on. She took it back the next week. Same thing. They said they fixed it and reset it and sent her on her way. About 3 days later it came back on. I took it back myself the third time and left it and told them we didn't want the car back until it was fixed. They gave me a loaner and I went home. They kept the car from Friday until the next Tues evening. I picked it up and drove it home and it went a solid week before it came back on. Now I have to take it back to them as soon as I get a chance. This is way past annoying. They don't seem to be able to diagnose the problem. OR there is something expensive they need to replace and they are hoping I'll just get fed up and leave them alone so they don't have to. I have no idea. But this car is a replacement for my stepdaughter who wrecked her vehicle a couple of months ago and the airbags saved her life. So they are a big priority for my wife and me. Does anybody have any ideas or a similar situation?


----------



## ziggatron (Feb 6, 2014)

That's completely on the dealership. But I'm guessing is a loose connection to a sensor. Don't mess with it yourself cause even with car off and battery out I've seen those things blow. Personally I hate them. They have only work for me when I didn't need them but the time I did nothing. Glad it worked great for your daughter. I honestly would take it back and pic out another car. That's a bunch of crap and a safety issue. Some 42 point inspection that dealership does.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

What codes does it have.


----------



## tryspider (Feb 10, 2014)

They have never told me exacty WHAT code it has had. I just got off the phone with the dude I bought it from and told him I am bringing it back over there on my lunch hour. He said he'd have me something to drive. This will be the 4th time back to the dealeship. I will ask specifically about what code it has. So far they have said that they thought it was the pins in the wiring harness not being "pushed in tight" and hell, I am no mechanic but it woudn't take me four different trys to tighten some pins. I have a sinking feeling that they know what's wrong with it and it's going to cost them more money than they want to spend on it since it was a used trade in. Not sure. It's just really annoying and it doesn't seem a widespread problem. Not much chatter on forums about the similar problems.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

well just get me a code and I can look it up and go from there


----------

